# Red-Crowned Amazon Needs Re-homing



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey guys, on tumblr I just came across this post. Beautiful Rosie needs a new home! 
I messaged this lady about 'Rosie' (not a confirmed female) and she agreed that I could share this here to try and give her a better chance of finding a new home with a bird loving family. 

If anyone is interested, you can reply, or message me and I will pass your enquiry on. below is the picture and the exact information that was posted with Rosie.












> Red-crowned Amazon
> Female (unconfirmed)
> 5 years old
> Rosie came to me suddenly and as a bit of a surprise almost two years ago. The only bird I'd had before her was a GCC, and I was far from prepared for an Amazon. I love her and I've been doing my best by her, but my best isn't enough, especially lately. Between my health and work, I have nowhere near enough time and energy to give her the care and attention she needs. I've been trying to make it work, but I've finally come to face the facts. So now, I have to put my feelings and pride aside and do what's right for Rosie: She needs a new home.
> ...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for trying to help the person find a safe and loving forever home for Rosie. 
She's a beautiful parrot and I'm sure anyone with experience with Amazons would be thrilled to get her!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, she is just gorgeous  

It's wonderful you've posted this on the forums, hopefully one of our members knows someone who would be willing to take her or even has an empty amazon cage lying around somewhere 

Keep us posted if you hear anything else! I do hope Rosie gets a good home  :fingerx:


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

If this was UK id have found room. Pity shes so far away shes a stunner.

Hope someone with the right experience can give her the home she needs.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

We're all rooting for Rosie to find the most suitable family that will be able to give her a loving environment and all the proper care she deserves.


----------

